# Broken leg/foot? Please help!!!! :(



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

My new little 6 week old rat was playing and was under my bed and wouldn't come out. I have a daybed and so I was pulling out the bottom bunk to find him and get him out and heard a squeak and then he stopped. I found him and I've noticed he is not using it and it is swollen. I don't know if his leg is broken or fractured or dislocated or what! I am so scared and don't know what to do! His leg might have been over by one of the wheels that lets my bottom bunk come out and I don't know if he is in pain.

Most things I've read said not to give pain meds as the pain will remind him to let the leg heal and keep off it. I already taken out the ladder in his cage so he can't climb and he is sitting in his hideout. I put some soft fabric in his cage for him to walk on if he comes out of his hideout. I'm going to give him treats to cheer him up and keep his mind off the pain(if he has pain). When I was looking at his leg and tried to see if he would flex he didn't squeak....does that mean it doesn't hurt or that he dislocated it?

Some say not to bother with the vet as there is not much they can do and it is too late to take him to the vet. Most times they said they will just give them pain meds. Should I wrap his leg with something or just completley leave him alone and let him heal? Please help me out! I feel completely awful and I hope he doesn't hurt. I hope it is not serious and I need as much input as possible. I want him to heal but not be in pain. My poor poor little guy. 

From a worried and scared momma


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I donno, I would think a vet could at least take a look at it and MIGHT be able to take care of it. I would take him to the vet. They would guide you and be able to prescribe pain meds at the very least.
http://ratguide.com/health/musculoskeletal/fractures.php

the ratguide recomends a vet and lists several reasons. A vet will be able to make sure the bone is in place, and be able to wrap it properly. They also can give medicine and injections to keep the swelling down as well as antibiotics to prevent infections. I would go to a vet first in the morning or now if it's open.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Go to the vet. They can give you pain meds like metacam which besides pain relief are also an anti-inflammatory and will reduce the swelling/pressure.

Is he using the leg at all? Is there any cuts or is the bone sticking out (open fracture). If its very very swollen and he is in obvious pain (he will brux loudly etc) and he's not using it, its very possible to be broken. Do not do anything yourself besides pain meds (takes the edge off) and putting him in a one-level hospital cage on soft fleece to restrict his movements.

Bad sprains look like breaks but often heal in a 3-5 days. Breaks can take a little longer. If he's dotting the foot down then its most likely a sprain, if he's not using it at all or has it completely pulled up into his body it might be a break. 

Good luck!!


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

There are no cuts and no bone or anything showing. When he walks around he'll put it down every few steps but as soon as it barely touches the ground he'll lift it up. He is making no sounds and acts like he is not in pain as he tries to come out of his cage and run around. It could be a sprain because he does try to put it down but doesn't put his full weight on it....i sure hope it is not a break....wish him luck. :|


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

I just went and checked on him and the swelling looks like it went down some and he is putting more pressure on it....I'm hoping it is just a sprain. I'm going to put something cold on it to reduce the swelling even more. He now barely keeps the foot off the ground and evry few steps will completely put the foot down. I'm also hoping that since he is so young that he will heal faster and have a better recovery. He appears to still be eating good & drinking good. He wants to run around but I'm making him stay in his cage and he is sitting in his hideout. I feel bad but i want him to recover so he can play and run soon! 

Wish him luck and keep him in your thoughts....


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

It does sound like a sprain, which is common and good (if any pain to our ratfriends could be). Tomorrow he'll use it more. It should heal quickly.


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

You were right Lilspaz....over the last few days he has been using it more and more and today he used it normally....at first he wasn't moving his toes and now he is....within the 2 days of the incident the swelling was gone and now he can run around like normal, which is good because I think he is pretty sick of sitting in the one story cage wiht not much to do! 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Glad to hear it!!!


----------

